# alabama gag



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

i know you boys in pcola shoot big gags all the time , this one must have got lost. it weighed in at 43 and some change which leads the pleasure island spearfishing rodeo.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That's a bunch of sammiches! 

Congrats!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

dayum!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

A1 !! Nice fish!!! Woulda been fun on a rod and reel!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That should be a winner. Back in the 70s I shot two off an airplane that looked identical both together weighed 98 lbs. Total..


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, what a beast!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish. Congrats


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Thats a nice fish anywhere man, good job!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice fish. Congrats


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome Fish. I picked up the sport this summer. Nothing close to that size. I think I would poop in my pants if I shot something that big...


----------

